# sNApple's 44gal viv



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, this is my old set up, it lasted for about 2 months.

pics from the summer












































pic oct 1









and heres the new scape
Just need to install the mistking


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

looks much better!!!


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

wow! that looks amazing!


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

what an improvement!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Is that epiweb on the walls? everything looks great!


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

the rescape is really nice!


----------



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

looks 99.9% better 8)


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Dude, Excellent. Now that's more like I would expect someone with a plantedtanks background vivarium to look like. Well done.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow... much much better!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks way better. Its almost like someone else set it up. There is that much of a difference. Great work.

Did you by chance get names with those Vriesea? They look like V. vagans. If they are, I must warn you, they LOVE to rot! They rot so easy so make sure to take good care of them. There is a similar looking species, V. erythrodactylon that has a dwarf clone which does much better. Hopefully you've obtained the latter.

Good work once again.


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow that looks much better!


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's so much better. Your auratus must love it in there! Thanks,
Scott


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

very nice, btw what are you using for your background and ground cover?


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, WHAT IS THAT BACKGROUND! I like how dark it is, and it looks nice.

MUCH MORE NATURAL LOOKING! HOLY CRAP THATS AN AMAZING IMPROVMENT! No offense but pretty dull first one, second one is like 100% good.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

hey thanks for the nice comments, the reason why the first set up was so blah was because i put a down payment on the frogs before i even had a tank hehe. I was pretty embarrassed about the tank, thats why i did not post it up in the summer, being a aquascaper i now have high standers with tanks! :lol: 

the back ground is epiweb, i will be trying to grow moss in/on it. I used GE 2 black silicone to attach it to the tank it was great, it dried in about 14 hours.

Plant list - not all of them

Vriesea erythrodactylon
Neoregelia Zonata
Vriesea scalaris
Vriesea vagans 

pothos

Taiwan moss
java moss
flame moss

3 different ferns 

substrate i used about 1" of ada aquasoil for fun
and toped it off 3-4" with cocofiber
covered with Taiwan moss


----------



## lorenz0 (Sep 24, 2006)

hey, just wondering who in canada you got your auratus from


----------



## warwickd (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah im also a fellow canadian....where did you get all your plants and goodies from?


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

seriously one of my favorites. The only thing i would have changed is to add leaflitter. I saved your pic to my computer and its most likely going to highly influence my next viv. Probably the best exo terra ive seen.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

i got my frogs from http://www.tropicaljewels.com / perry, after talking to other local froggers i do feel ripped off since he knew i didn't know anything about frogs. 

i got all my plants from http://www.hawaiianbotanicals.com/ in richmond

and epiweb and timer from http://www.orchidshop.com - diffenatly don't do business with them in person, one of the worst experiences ive had with a store. Id suggest dealing only online with them.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Great viv! As a fan of the naturalistic 'green' look i can really dig you set-up. Also nice to see the auratus in the open. 

What is the vriesea with the dark 'bottom' called? 

EDIT: one suggestion. You can get great mossgrowth on the epiweb too. Just get some more java etc. chop it up and smear it on surface. Then keep it moist untill it begins to develop. Just a tip to make you tank even more beautiful...


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Ha, still can't get over the change of the tank! SUCH AN IMPROVEMENT! When i am bored, I look at this post... Ha...


----------



## TKD (May 28, 2007)

Nice looking viv!
Witch Brom is wich?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Vriesea erythrodactlyon and V. vagans both look very similar and until recently I had hard time telling them apart without them being in bloom.

V. erythro. (I aint typing all that again haha) has more narrow and pointy foliage and grows slightly more erect. V. vagans is more like a Neo in the sense that it has wider foliage and grows more like the typical tank bromeliad. The black on the lower part of the plant also comes up higher in V. vagans. V. vagans is VERY difficult to grow as it seems to have issues with moisture.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

TKD said:


> Nice looking viv!
> Witch Brom is wich?


sorry i dont know which is which, all i know is that the Vriesea ones have the dark patch underneth the leaf.

Frogtofall - thanks for the heads up, i payed $15-$25 each for the broms, so id pretty choked if some of them rotted away.

and everyone commenting about my first tank, that was seriously just a holding tank, consider this my first viv ever


----------



## patrickking04 (Oct 14, 2007)

wow i love this setup, its going to help me build my setup as i have the exact same tank. if you have a mistking fitted what do you do about the water as it isnt possible to drain the tank.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

patrickking04 said:


> wow i love this setup, its going to help me build my setup as i have the exact same tank. if you have a mistking fitted what do you do about the water as it isnt possible to drain the tank.


i drilled my tank, ill post pic of it tonite


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

heres the pieces of wood before i had to cut it.. the epiweb is 20" x 20"










epiweb epoxied 










exo terra drilled with bulk head










playing around with broms before hot gluing wood down










i put down some ada aqua soil , which im sure nobody on here has done.










topped with coco fiber










Im running 4 misters and ill need 3 more to hit all the areas on the epiweb so that i can have moss walls. The mister comes on 5 times a day for 15 seconds.

The broms are sending out nice roots already, nothing seems to be rotting. 

Anyone have any tips on how to get my frogs to call more?


----------



## patrickking04 (Oct 14, 2007)

wow thanks for the pics, how did you cut the hole? are you going to connect more piping to the tank to a bucket or sum thing?


----------



## patrickking04 (Oct 14, 2007)

i mean how do you cut it. i have a diamonded circle cutter, is that what you used? how do you stop it from going all over the place?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I am interested to see if you have any luck with growing moss up the epiweb. I have a 60 gallon with epiweb walls and haven't had much luck getting anything to last on it. I don't run a misting system though, which will make a big difference. 
As for feeling embarrassed about your original set up, don't worry about that at all. Look at my first tank if you want some solidarity on that issue. We all start somewhere. 
Nice use of the space in the tank in your new version, way to make use of the height of the tank. Much improved, defiantly something to be proud of and show off.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

patrickking04 said:


> i mean how do you cut it. i have a diamonded circle cutter, is that what you used? how do you stop it from going all over the place?


My buddy drilled it for me, used a 1 1/2" bulkhead. He put some kind of putty around the circle i drew, than filled it with water. While he drilled i held a coat hanger and hooked it around the drilled and it worked, and it was ghetto.


----------



## patrickking04 (Oct 14, 2007)

hi, i have just cut my hole, it all went well. so what you connecting the bulkhead to?


----------



## patrickking04 (Oct 14, 2007)

or you going to put a plug on it and empty it when it gets high?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

update

got some more misters, trying to get moss to grow on epiweb..










taiwan moss growing really good emeresed.









flame moss on left, taiwan on right.









clean water in canadian springs jug feeds mister









excess water drains through bulk head into canadian springs jug.


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

dopederson said:


> I am interested to see if you have any luck with growing moss up the epiweb.


I think his latest post answered your question! 

Great tanks, how did you manage to get the moss to grow so much? Maybe the combination of lights and water? Where did you get your moss and how long did it take to get to that point?


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, I love this tank. How many mist nozzles you got there 10? how come so many? how many times do you mist a day and for how long? I see the moss has grown nicely on your background. Looks really nice any frogs in there? pics?  good work.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Your setup looks truly awesome! Kudos to you man! Got a question for you...the moss that you had in there before...was that some BC spaghnum? And if so, is the stuff that you have in there now the same stuff?

Btw...nice to see another Vancouverite on here! :wink: 


Ross.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Never mind my last post! I didn't realize there were more pages! Duh! Brain fart


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm jealous.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Looking great. You cultivating gsa on the glass of that iwagumi layout?


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, may have to try some taiwan in my next viv, it looks great.
Off topic: i need to check your thread on TPT, looks like your 90 has chaged a bit.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

heres an update.. moss is doing good on the epiweb





















cool design on back










reminds me of the riddler lol..


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I must say, this is one of my favorite tanks. It's SOOOO green. Nicely done man.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing moss growth. It really shows that it needs TONS of water!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

amazing tank! do you have any kind of fan in there or ventilation going?


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

looks good !


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Also what kind of moss is that?


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, what a differance. Great Job! Maybe I will be as good as you one day. :wink:


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

No fans in yet, maybe ill put one in the summer when my room gets hotter. Moss is Taiwan, flame, java


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

update - rescape!






























hoping for the ficus to fill in on the epiweb... ill put in leaf litter if i can find some ones i like


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

that is the best exoterra ive ever seen! Its so green and well grown for just being set up. what kind of moss is that? And if i could make one suggestion it would be to buy one bright bright red brom and plant it in the dead center of the viv. That would look sickk


----------



## Kentanner11 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Very nice!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful tank!

definitely my favorite!!

:shock:


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

The redesign looks really good!

However, most of those upright bright green broms that you've just put in look like they've got quite a bit of rot going on at their bases, most likely from overwatering. It could just be dirt collecting in the cups, but from the pictures, it really does look like rot. You might want to consider replacing those.

Best,
Ash


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW love the broms! I like vivs like yours with large visual appeal and attention to flow of the overall "picture" and movement of the eye rather than a mess of plants thrown into a viv.

Justin


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

What are those brom called? I mean the latin name. That's no rot, that is how they are supposed to look :mrgreen:


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

looks great wade , but i loved the old set up too 
ash those brom get very dark purple at the base and grow that way when well lit 
they are vriesea rodigasiana 
craig


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Oooh, sweet! That's really neat! My mistake altogether -- sorry about that!  They do look really cool though.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

What kind of wood is this? I love the new design!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome tank!!! Certainly one of the best tanks I've seen, definately the best for a tank of that size.
Whats your lighting? What were your moss sources?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous tank!! can i see a pic of yoru fish tank??


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

Julio said:


> gorgeous tank!! can i see a pic of yoru fish tank??


click her for full journal
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t.../28520-snapples-90-gal-recommend-fish-my.html


update pic


----------



## zookeeper (May 25, 2008)

hi sNapple, awsome looking exo, hope my 18" one looks as good(dought it ) what is that green vine like plant, and what kind of leaves do you have on the bottom?


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

wow i just jumped on this post and dang. the way you had it at first was so amazing. the lighting and plantscape. i peed a little. the updated one is sick as well. please post a pic when the ficus grows in more.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> hi sNapple, awsome looking exo, hope my 18" one looks as good(dought it ) what is that green vine like plant, and what kind of leaves do you have on the bottom?


Creeping fig (ficus pumilia)


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love it! How's the ficus growing in?


----------



## Rich13 (May 23, 2007)

hey snapple im new to thiis viv thing, i just have a few ? to ask ,what kind of moss or mosses are you using and would a 10 gal be good to start off wit


----------



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotta say I love this setup, my 2nd favourite ever. I'm planning my firts dart frog setup after keep planted aquariums for some time, and was thinking of a setup along the line of your above scape i.e. plenty of moss. Have you found any particular type of moss best suited to use in a viv, looks like it could be taiwan.

Have you got a plant list other than the broms, you have a couple that interest me, the small stemed plant i the front right, and one that look like anubias coffeefolia under the wood.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

very nicely done...i must say the moss on the wood makes a world of difference, it makes it look very natural. good job! i wish mine looked this good!


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> I love it! How's the ficus growing in?


slow and steady



Rich13 said:


> hey snapple im new to thiis viv thing, i just have a few ? to ask ,what kind of moss or mosses are you using and would a 10 gal be good to start off wit


seems Taiwan moss is doing better then java, and flame



afroturf said:


> Gotta say I love this setup, my 2nd favourite ever. I'm planning my firts dart frog setup after keep planted aquariums for some time, and was thinking of a setup along the line of your above scape i.e. plenty of moss. Have you found any particular type of moss best suited to use in a viv, looks like it could be taiwan.
> 
> Have you got a plant list other than the broms, you have a couple that interest me, the small stemed plant i the front right, and one that look like anubias coffeefolia under the wood.


your right it is Taiwan, sorry i dont have a plant list as i got them from hopedepo and didnt really care, but yeah one was the coffee plant.. it didnt do great, i threw it out in the end.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

auratus in breeding set up now











nancys are in!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very cool frog


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

overgrown and i have 3 cayo nancy females


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I love how simple it is, and I dont care if it's over grown. It looks great in my opinion.

Great job man!

what's your misting schedule in that thing?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

raimeiken said:


> I love how simple it is, and I dont care if it's over grown. It looks great in my opinion.
> 
> Great job man!
> 
> what's your misting schedule in that thing?


thanks.

45sec x 3 a day


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

What is growing on the walls of the Nancy's tank? It looks amazing


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

kawickstrom said:


> What is growing on the walls of the Nancy's tank? It looks amazing


just creeping fig


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow. It looks really awesome. I need to finally get some creeping fig.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Creeping fig huh? Wow that's the best creeping fig I have ever seen haha


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

what is that moss in the second picture? not the green moss but that more brown color?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

heatfreakk3 said:


> what is that moss in the second picture? not the green moss but that more brown color?


im not quite sure what picture your talking about, do you mean the second picture in the first post of the thread? if so its dead sphagnum moss


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh ok thanks, but i was wondering where you get it? i cant find any


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

go to any chain pet store like petco and ask for it


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

i did, i dont think my pet stores have any of it


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

easily order it online then


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

thats what i was doing


----------



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful tank, do you know the species of brom you've used?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

afroturf said:


> Beautiful tank, do you know the species of brom you've used?


thanks, its Vriesea erythrodactylon, they love water and none of them have gone rotten


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

okay who ever gave me a red mark wtf? what did i do? i asked where you get it and someone said at a pet store and i said i looked and they diddnt have any so he said than get some online and i said thats what im doing, i just got the website of it!


----------



## huyvu (Feb 2, 2009)

nice tank. I love it


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Man, I still find this tank just incredible!


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Where in the PNW are you located?



sNApple said:


>


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

sNApple said:


>



That is an amazing video. Did you make it?

And this tank... wow.. it's been bookmarked.and this tank makes the purchase of a mistking and epi-web seem like a necessary expenditure!


----------



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow your vivs are amazing!! Truly pieces of art!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow. Very good video. Very well done


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

I know you said you water it 3 times a day but at what times?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

fleshfrombone said:


> Where in the PNW are you located?


bc


chinoanoah said:


> That is an amazing video. Did you make it?
> 
> And this tank... wow.. it's been bookmarked.and this tank makes the purchase of a mistking and epi-web seem like a necessary expenditure!


yeah i made it. i dont even run mistking pump, just the nozzels


raimeiken said:


> I know you said you water it 3 times a day but at what times?


this tank has been torn down.. now have racks of 20/10gal verts

thanks for the comments


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

sNApple said:


> this tank has been torn down.. now have racks of 20/10gal verts
> 
> thanks for the comments


please don't take this the wrong way but do you have ADD?

between this thread and your fish tank thread you tear down and restart tanks all the time.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

sNApple said:


> bc
> 
> yeah i made it. i dont even run mistking pump, just the nozzels
> 
> ...


What pump do you run?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

BOOSHIFIED said:


> please don't take this the wrong way but do you have ADD?
> 
> between this thread and your fish tank thread you tear down and restart tanks all the time.


no , just move on to bigger and better things


chinoanoah said:


> What pump do you run?


promist .... ftw


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

sNApple said:


> promist .... ftw


ahaha! I have the same set up as well. I started off with the whole promist kit but didnt like the nozzles so I went with mistking nozzles


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome video Snapple. Its not to often these videos float around in HD. Great work and thanks for my copy on the site. Great work and looking forward to number 2.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

sNApple said:


> promist .... ftw


What's your opinion on the promist compared to the others? PM me if you think it might be too much vendor feedback


----------

